

North-East Passage navigated [video] - tomsaffell
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8264445.stm

======
cstross
"Not invented here" alert: the BBC neglect to mention that the Soviets (and
then the Russians) have been using this route commercially since 1935:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_east_passage> .

~~~
stse
I think the point is that it was done without the help of ice-breakers.

------
mikeakers
"Navigating it without the help of ice-breakers has only become possible
because of the thawing of the Arctic ice - caused, some say, by global
warming."

More like "Caused, say 99% of scientists, by global warming"

